# Joomla Untermenü zu einem Hauptmenüpunkt



## vrcat (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich versuche mich gerade mit dem CMS Joomla geht soweit auch alles recht gut nun habe ich aber ein Problem was ich pa tu nicht gelöst bekomme. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir Helfen!
Mein Wunsch ist es, im Hauptmenu einen Menüpunkt auszuwählen und für diesen dann links ein neues Untermenü anzuzeigen und aus diesem Untermenü soll der 1. Menüpunkt schon im Mainbody angezeigt werden. Nun soll man weiter Punkte aus dem Untermenü aufrufen können und das Menü soll weiterhin links zu sehen sein.
Ich habe dazu das MainMenu mit Top anzeigen lassen und SubMenu mit Left nun verstehe ich aber nicht wie ich diese Verbindung erstellen muss damit die Funktionalität wie oben beschrieben hergestellt wird.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen …


----------



## selle1 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich habe mitfolgender Seite viel gelernt. Da ist (fast) alles sehr gut als Videotutorial beschrieben.

Gruss


----------

